# Flounder rig



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

i am thinking on going to kiptopeake next saturday for some flounder. Right now i am planning on using a egg sinker to a swivel and 2 feet of flourocarbon line to a gudgeon. Is there any rigs/ lures that work better there? thanks for any info


----------



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

I will be at kipto next weekend, I have used more of a drop shot rig. A three way with a flounder skirt then 16 to 20 in to a loop for lead or another jig or bucktail. I use bigger cut baits, the gudeons are a little small for my taste. Good luck out there. I am in the white hobbie flying the Dutch flag.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Not much of a 'rig' to speak of but something I've been using for Flounder the last 3 yrs. to jig with is a Gulp! & Gudgeon sammich. Leadhead that's heavy enough to reach bottom on a verticle jig and just hook a Gulp! like normal with a gudgeon on the same hook stuck from the gills through the head like normal. I usually put a live bait Flounder rig out that dead sticks in the rod holder and then start jigging with this rig so I can keep myself busy and try to keep from being bored.


----------

